# Graceful Tree Frog?????



## Spider178 (Jan 28, 2012)

My wife heard a strange noise last night and went out in the rain to discover this. We have done a bit of research and think it is a Graceful Tree Frog, only about 2-3 cms long.


----------



## Froggiestyle (Feb 14, 2012)

H


Spider178 said:


> My wife heard a strange noise last night and went out in the rain to discover this. We have done a bit of research and think it is a Graceful Tree Frog, only about 2-3 cms long.




It does look like a litoria gracilenta (dainty tree frog)


----------



## Manda1032 (Feb 14, 2012)

its my fave frog in the world (well aus anyway) a little Dainty green! I'm surrounded by them!


----------

